# Toth boer Kids 2016



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kids are arriving, traditional's, but they are healthy and that is what matters.  

We have 2 doelings, 2 bucklings.
Pic 1, 2 3, Buckling out of Chewbacca and Queen, pic @ 3 days old
Pic 4,5 Doeling out of Chewbacca and Queen, pic @ 3 days old .
Pic 6 Spotted head doe out of DA'S Rock and Fay, pic @ a few hours old.
Pic 7 Buckling out of DA'S Rock and Fay, pic @ a few hours old.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Are any of these out of the doe you induced? They sure are cute suckers


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A whole bunch of cuties!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

I have such a soft spot for lop ears!  Congratulations on happy, healthy babies, Pam!! :woohoo: How many more does do you have in the queue?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So long and tall! Nice kids.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

So cute. Congrats on the babies. The first doeling looks thick, I like her. 
Don't worry, I'm sure some color is coming.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> Are any of these out of the doe you induced? They sure are cute suckers


 Thank you Jessica. 

No, they are not.
But that Doe has been discharging more goo and up and down a lot, stretching. Getting longer in the vulva. Looks like she is dropping, so I pray, she is on her way to kidding soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Thank you Jessica.
> 
> No, they are not.
> But that Doe has been discharging more goo and up and down a lot, stretching. Getting longer in the vulva. Looks like she is dropping, so I pray, she is on her way to kidding soon.


Just saw your other post. Hopefully she gets the show on the road for you soon


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Such cute kids. Traditional boers I think are my fav type of that breed of goat. Someday I want one just for a pet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking good Pam! I love that doe in the 4th pic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I did get a colored kid, it is a dapple buckling. 
In case anyone hasn't seen my Thread.

Here is the link.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/inducing-dex-alone-183295/index6.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Victoria.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Cuteness overload!!! Beautiful babies.Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you so much.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love your babies ♥ I always wish to get one some day! How many more does do you have left to kid?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you. 

I have 8 more to go. They are keeping me on pens and needles watching them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We need pictures of the new quads.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here ya go!

Here are the latest quads, all colored out of Sabrina and DA'S Rock. 

pic 1 doeling paint spotted
pic 2 Buckling Almost all solid red
pic 3 Buckling Paint
Pic 4 Doeling


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I think I like that 2nd little buckling best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some of the kids already born who have grown a bit. 

Pic 1 Doeling 
Pic 2 Buckling dapple
Pic 3 Doeling
Pic 4 Buckling
Pic 5 Buckling
Pic 6 Buckling
Pic 7 Doeling Spot on the face
Pic 8 Buckling
Pic 9 Doeling


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful babies Pam!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

As always you have a bunch of adorable babies. Those stocky little bodies just crack me up!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> Here are the latest quads, all colored out of Sabrina and DA'S Rock.
> 
> ...


Sooo pretty!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks all. 

I have been busy with more babies hitting the ground. I have more colored kids and traditional's as well. Pics will come soon, but for now, I am really tired.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous Pam! OMGoodness, I seriously need one of your bucks!! I wish you weren't so far away. I've been saying this for what....6 years now? lol. If we can ever have a permanent place to keep a buck, I will certainly be in touch  I just love your goats, they are always so impressive!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

That dappled buckling is too gorgeous for his own good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone. 

I have so many kids born and on the ground I can't display them on here. So here is their webpages below.
25 kids with only 11 momma's.
I have my colored babies at last and so many to choose from for myself. I am keeping a buckling and a few doelings, but they are so darn cute, I am having a hard time, choosing, HeHe. I only have 2 full dappled out of them all so far. Drats~! But I do love paints and solids too. But some of the traditionals are tempting as well. But I do need color. I have 1 more doe to kid and not all are pictured yet. But here are those I do have pictured:

enjoy:

http://tothboergoats.com/Bucks%20for%20sale.htm

http://tothboergoats.com/Does for sale.htm


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

They are all good looking! 
The new little dappled paint buck has some cool colors going on. 
Congrats again


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I can see why you are having trouble deciding who to keep......
They are all great looking kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww thanks you guys, yep, quite difficult for sure. 
I have a bunch of cute running around in my field and they like following me around for attention. 
Some though, want the attention, then you go to pick them up or pet them, they run like a dickens, HeHe. :-D:laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I don't think you want that dappled paint buck or that 89  for sure not 89 since I'm on my limit of bucks lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good thing you live so far away. Your kids temp me to get into Boers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Jessica and Karen.

We do ship Karen, Hehe and all great choices Jessica. :thumb::laugh:


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice looking kids!!! If only you were closer!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No they are not  you don't want to keep that little girl, well unless I can't have her then you want to keep her lol the buck though you want to keep him since I got reminded yesterday why I don't want any more bucks when I did their feet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I know what you mean.


----------

